# Crusher / destemmer



## Charlietuna (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm looking into buying a manual crusher / de-stemmer in the next week. 
I'm seeing painted & stainless. Some that are adjustable & some that don't mention it in the add. 

Prices are ranging from 300-1000 in what I've seen so far. 

Can i get some advice on what to look for & what to stay away from ? 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## TonyR (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a painted manual crusher and de-stemmer with a stand, 10 years old. Have be very happy with it, works well and is easy to clean with the garden hose. Just couldn't justify, in my mind, the cost difference for stainless. I would look for free shiping. Check for used.


----------



## richmke (Sep 10, 2016)

If you are close to Boston:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54485


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks , but no. I'm in southern Ohio.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 10, 2016)

How many gallons of wine will you be making?


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 10, 2016)

This year less than 500 lbs, but I'm sure it will be increasing each year.


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 10, 2016)

Sorry you said gallons, is that around 25-30?


----------



## NorCal (Sep 10, 2016)

Manual unit is a good choice. Check craigslist. That's where I found all my gear.


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 12, 2016)

Had a guy tell me to push the grapes thru a milk crate. Guess that would work in a pinch.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a manual crusher (got it for $50 off craigslist) and chicken wire stretched on a frame for under it to catch the stems. This works great for a few hundred pounds.


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 13, 2016)

That's not a bad idea. 
I almost pulled the trigger on this one today. I'll need to think about it.


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm wondering now if I can modify a Wesson Apple crusher to work for me. I like the idea of the chicken wire catching the stems. 
I've had the apple crusher for a few years & only used it once. My press has a better crusher built onto it.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 13, 2016)

Check craigslist, there is a used destemmer for sale just north of you in Columbus. 

condition: good
make / manufacturer: meareli
motorized grape destemmer for sale by owner. Comes with a hand crank, but has a motor to make destemming. Also comes with a wooden stand with wheels for easy transportation.


----------



## UBB (Sep 15, 2016)

If you can swing the added $$ get the powered one. I have the motorized model of the Marchisio posted above. It's worth it IMO


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm going to give him a call about it today. Thanks!


----------



## Johny99 (Sep 15, 2016)

First year I crushed and destemmed 400 lbs by hand. Second year I bought a fruit crusher off eBay and destemmed by hand, ~600lbs. Third year I made a destemer to put under the fruit crusher,see wine maker mag. ~500 lbs. Last year, #7, I bought a lovely all stainless motorized crusher destemmer. My logic, if I'm up to 1000 lbs, have grown and made wine for 7 years, don't see a reason to quit, and had the spare cash, why wait? I'm not getting any younger. My wife's advice, if you plan to stick with it, buy the best you can. Gotta love her!


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 16, 2016)

I went today to look at the $500 one listed above. He came down to $350. It's in the back of my truck & headed for the wine room now. [emoji106]
It's older & the paint is a little rough, but I'll have it sanded & fresh food grade paint on it soon.


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 16, 2016)

This thing looks like it's been rode hard & put away wet. But it's solid. 

Some elbow grease & paint, it'll be good as new.


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 16, 2016)

Another pic.


----------



## jburtner (Sep 16, 2016)

That looks like a really nice machine. 

Best winemakijg days ahead!

-jb


----------



## NorCal (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey congrats! Looks like it has many clusters ahead of it.


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 22, 2016)

Starting to wire brush & scrape all the old paint off the crushers. Can I buy these new anywhere? It'd be a lot easier.


----------



## Johnd (Sep 22, 2016)

Charlietuna said:


> View attachment 31587
> 
> 
> Starting to wire brush & scrape all the old paint off the crushers. Can I buy these new anywhere? It'd be a lot easier.



A die grinder with a wire brush attachment will make it a breeze. Wear safety glasses.


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 23, 2016)

I started with a drill & wire brush attachment. Then went to a larger hand grinder with a 5" wire brush attachment. Still had to scrape out the deep parts with an old wood chisel. 
I'm really wanting to get a sand blaster & give it a try.


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 23, 2016)

This think has 2 coats of paint. The last one brushed on. I'd love to get it down to the metal & then prime & paint it right.


----------



## Johnd (Sep 23, 2016)

Charlietuna said:


> This think has 2 coats of paint. The last one brushed on. I'd love to get it down to the metal & then prime & paint it right.



I have a pressure washer and borrowed a sandblasting attachment from a buddy to take the paint off of an aluminum boat. It's just a ceramic nozzle attached to the wand with a clear plastic tube attached, which uses Venturi action to suck blasting sand out of a bag of blasting sand. It provided a white metal blast incredibly easily and cheaply. If you had to rent the equipment it might not be so cost effective, but it sure was thorough. 

If you have a metal fabrication shop in your area, they might be convinced to give them a quick blast for a few bucks, or a few bottles of wine!


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 30, 2016)

Here's some before & after of progress. I sand blasted & power washed & have one primer coat on it so far.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Oct 1, 2016)

*Awesome!!!!*


----------



## NorCal (Oct 1, 2016)

Gonna be good as new. Nice job


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 1, 2016)

If I had time, I would have taken it completely apart. But I have limited time before I'll need to use it. Here's after the first coat of industrial enamel. Have some orange peeling going in a spot. I'll need to sand that once it dries & wipe it down. Hope to get multiple coats on today. Not sure what the final colors will be, but I know I want everything that the grapes are going to touch to be white so I can see to clean it better.


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 3, 2016)

Sand blasted on this for about 1.5 hrs tonight. Didn't get it all the way down to bare metal, but close. Primer coat on now. Second primer coat before bed & top coat tomorrow. 
Was just offered some free grapes on top of what I purchased, So I'm going to be busy seeing how all the work on this piece of equipment holds up.


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 3, 2016)

Almost the finished product.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 4, 2016)

Looks great. Can you come and do mine?


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 5, 2016)

How many lbs of grapes will you pay? Lol.


----------



## Wisconsin (Oct 5, 2016)

man, I wish I had your skills! Very nice!


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 9, 2016)

Not much skill here, just a lot of sweat & elbow grease. 

We've run about 1100 lbs thru this weekend, much more than I thought I'd be processing this year. The machine ran like a dream. A couple minor adjustments, one Allen screw on a pulley key & I needed to adjust the crushers tighter to allow for the smaller grapes today. After crushing my first couple hundred pound by hand I believe this is one of the best purchases I've made in my wine hobby. 

Thanks for the support & help. 
Brian


----------

